# 9 lbs rare iridosomine Nugget?



## MorrisTheProspecter (Aug 19, 2022)

Taking this bad boy in to get it authenticated and appraised tomorrow! Feeling pretty high for a white guy


----------



## Martijn (Aug 20, 2022)

Leverite? They might drill holes in it to assay...

What happened to the electrum or other rock specimen you posted before? Any value found in those?


----------



## orvi (Aug 20, 2022)

MorrisTheProspecter said:


> Taking this bad boy in to get it authenticated and appraised tomorrow! Feeling pretty high for a white guy


I see hematite with my eyes. Could be, couldn´t be... Assay say


----------



## 4metals (Aug 20, 2022)

MorrisTheProspecter said:


> Taking this bad boy in to get it authenticated and appraised tomorrow!


How does one go about authenticating a rock? I’m not trying to be disrespectful here but all of my experience with precious metals comes long after they have left the rocks behind. 

So what is the process? And what do the authenticators call themselves?


----------



## stoneware (Aug 20, 2022)

Posted in the wrong category, deleted.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 20, 2022)

MorrisTheProspecter said:


> Taking this bad boy in to get it authenticated and appraised tomorrow! Feeling pretty high for a white guy


Extraordinary claims demand evidence.

So far the only thing I have seen is claims and no evidence, not from the Electrum and certainly not here, so we are waiting in awe.

Well if it is Iridosmium or Osmiridium it’s SG wold be around 22 ish.
Which means a nugget would be around 180ml in volume.
Easy enough to check.
What I see in the picture is way bigger.
And interestingly enough, when I searched the net the biggest nugget I found pictures of was the size of a big thumb.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 20, 2022)

stoneware said:


> ICP clay sample, $35.00
> 
> View attachment 51790
> 
> ...


What does this relate to?


----------



## orvi (Aug 21, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Extraordinary claims demand evidence.
> 
> So far the only thing I have seen is claims and no evidence, not from the Electrum and certainly not here, so we are waiting in awe.
> 
> ...


Lots of extraordinary finds in last weeks... Prospectors are certainly busy out there  As far as I know, osmiridium is pretty corrosion resistant alloy. Very hard - I would expect that alluvial OsIr nugget will have very little to no quartz on it, because it will all come off along the way in the stream. And also retain some rough edges that will more likely crumble, not bevel to the polished shape. Not soft like Pt or gold, this is very very hard metallic alloy. And has shiny metallic luster, certainly not looking like hematite  Specimen/nugget that big would weigh that much, that not very much people could confidently hold it in one hand  All that ingrown quartz, rusty look... It reminds me of hematite stones, commonly found in the rivers here, flowing away from iron ore deposits  Yeah, it is certainly nice to find one that big, but not amazing enough to call it osmiridium


----------



## galenrog (Aug 21, 2022)

What specific tests have you done to determine this rock is, indeed, iridosmine, a natural alloy of iridium and osmium? Natural specimens nearly all have a metallic appearance. Awaiting your reply.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## BlackLabel (Aug 21, 2022)

Morris,

I'd suggest to change your name in
MTMWAHTISWITRHJF
("MorrisTheManWhoAlwaysHopesThereIsSomethingWorthyInTheRockHeJustFound"),
Not one of the rocks you came along with was more than a blurry wish for precious metals.
You've got my best wishes to find a large piece of rich ore or a nugget.


----------



## Lou (Aug 21, 2022)

A 9 lb iridosmine nugget...OP more likely to win PowerBall lottery a couple times in a row than dig something like that up. If ever a nugget existed that was 9 lbs of OsIr it would be worth far, far, far, far, far more as a specimen than it would be for the metal content. In fact, it would probably change geologists' opinions on how the earth was formed. It's like saying you found an aunt the size of a tiger.

Poor OP. Let me save him the trouble: it's not iridosmine. There, I've authenticated it as non authentic. My credentials are I refine this stuff commercially. It looks nothing like this. 

My goodness, could it be that osmiridium/iridosmine is the new "I have rhodium ore/rhodium in my rocks"???


----------



## 4metals (Aug 21, 2022)

Lou said:


> It's like saying you found an aunt the size of a tiger.


I don't know about that Lou, I have an Aunt who would dwarf a tiger!


----------



## Lou (Aug 21, 2022)

Jeez, I've been making more and more of these lately!

Point made though, while aunts the size of tigers might be more common, it's not the case for iridosmine!


----------



## goldshark (Aug 28, 2022)

Seems like Morris has found more incredible finds in the last few months, then all the geologists in the world put together, over the last 100 years. Maybe we should be mining space rocks like he does.


----------

